# Porsche 944 Turbo Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Another trip to Perfect Touch but something a little different for us from the usual Skyline detail….. A red Porsche 944 Turbo.
The car on arrival:
































































Several gauges to be wetsanded:









The car was first sprayed with Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty Citrus Degreaser followed by Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate both using a Gilmour. The car was then washed with Duragloss 901 and SP Lambswool Washmitts. The fabric roof was given a thorough scrubbing and the bodywork clayed with Sonus Green clay. Water just sitting on the paint as you can see on the right hand side of the boot:

















The car was dried using our new soon to be released drying towels. Swirls to be corrected were Pretty consistent on most of the paintwork but already looking better:

























The car was masked and the roof covered and I got busy with the Rotary… Meguiars #83 DACP on a Meg’s Polishing Pad while Rob got cracking with the PC and a SP 80mm light cut pad on the tricky to reach parts. Unfortunately I ballsed up my 50/50’s but hopefully give a little idea of correction:

















Once the polishing was complete we rewashed the car again. Due to parts of the car being single stage there was a lot of red dust. Rinsed, Prewashed with the Gilmour and rewashed the same way as earlier:
















The paint looking much better:









The engine bay was given a quick once over, not to much to do here as theres still work to be done on the bay… Cleaned with Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty and dressed with Finish Kare 108 Top-Kote:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

The car was then given a layer of Poorboys new White Diamond Show Glaze and finally finished with two layers of Finish Kare 2685 Pink Wax. Tyres and trim were dressed with Finish Kare 108 Top-Kote and the wheels were sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant. The finished article:
































































































Gauges now virtually removed from the bonnet that were in picture 9:

























































Many thanks as usual to the guys at:









Thanks for looking.
:smokin:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn alex, i need my car doing.
Great work as usual.
Ian


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice work there Alex :smokin: . I see what you mean with the 50 / 50's :chuckle: 

Guards Red always looks awesome after a proper polish. Did you use Megs 2500 or 3000 for the wet sanding?

Keep up the good work mate :thumbsup: 


Steve


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah, not quite sure how I managed to mess up the 50/50's  

Used both 2500 and 3000 for the wetsanding.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool..

From what i can see, you got the sun in the wrong place as opposed to being in the middle of the 50/50 line.:chuckle: 

Nice correction though. Car looks fantastic.:bowdown1: 




Steve


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I know ... I had markers so I got it dead centre.... Old eyes I tell ya


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow - nice job


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice job,

I will have to get some tips


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

superb job wish i had the patience for that


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

gorgeous car - I always thought the 944 would make for a good drift car - is that true? I haven't driven a 944 Turbo since high school and I certainly didn't hang the tail out on that car (friends!), plus that's easily 20 years past so can't remember for the life of me other than it being quick for its time.


----------



## Toady1 (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job! how much does something like that cost to be done?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Alex......im lost for words mate....

Saw this car at the weekend and the again today.......its a complately different car!!

What an absolutely amazing job mate.......totally transformed the car!!

Will be in touch about getting mine done in the next coming week or so.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

another superb job.... and i want that Porsche


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is amazing, it looks like a new paintjob!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks fantastic Alex, top work mate.

By the way the SP stuff works a treat!!!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Having seen first hand the amount of work that Alex and Rob put into detailing a car like this I must take my hat of to the pair of them for the amount of hard graft they put in. 

Makes a tired car look better than new. 

Good work fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers Chris :smokin: I very nearly thought an interior detail was on the cards if that Lucozade had fallen through the sunroof


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Alex Creasey said:


> Cheers Chris :smokin: I very nearly thought an interior detail was on the cards if that Lucozade had fallen through the sunroof


PMSL 

You so should have let that happen and filmed it on your camera - we could have sent it off to you've been framed and split the proceeds


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Genius! Next time for sure


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Now I want to trade up the Eunos ....

good work lads :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Saw the owner drive off yesterday with the Porsche. Smiles all round! Awesome turnaround Alex.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Fricking awsome!! 

What do you charge for that work, can pm if you prefer.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

That's awesome! My car would really benefit from something like that!

How much change would i need to fork out to get that kind of treatment?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Really lovely job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Looks great Alex and I'm glad your hair didn't look like that when I saw you this morning.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I know to look my best when you come round


----------

